# Firefox makes video chat simpler, launches Marketplace for desktop



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> It looks like Firefox is done beta-testing the simpler, no-frills version of its "Hello" video chat feature. The latest stable Firefox comes bundled with the updated WebRTC function, which was first released as part of its experimental beta browser in December. First time you've heard of Hello? Most people would've chosen Skype, Hangouts, or another chat app as their default by now, so we wouldn't be surprised. Hello is an in-browser video chat function that Firefox launched last year, but since it supports WebRTC, it'll work even if your chatmate uses Opera or Chrome instead. The public first saw it in October 2014, but the newer version eliminates steps needed to start chatting with friends and family.


Here


----------

